# Can anybody help me??



## portiapinks (Apr 30, 2008)

hi ladies 
I need advice.....
I'm living in cardiff, but will be soon having Ivf in lwc in swansea(used to live there)
Dr Joles told me yesterday that she wanted me to try IuI b4 Ivf, but because I live in cardiff now I will have to go and see my doctor up here and get him to put me on the waitig list for Iui in cardiff.
I'm just wondering is any of you have had IuI in cardiff nhs?/
How long the waiting list is because I heard thats its long....
many thanks
Portia


----------



## MrsMo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hiya,
I haven't had any experience of treatment in Cardiff. But I live in RCT and was told by my consultant that I could either be put on the waiting list for IUI in Cardiff or go to Royal Glamorgan/Prince Charles and start it straight away. If it's convenient and allowed maybe it's worth asking about treatment in Royal Glam and avoid the wait?  They are really nice. I start my injections on Monday it'll be my first go so very nervous. 

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

I haven't had IUI, but I have had ICSI at IVF Wales [Caru] Cardiff and all the staff were great. I was very nervous but they always put you at ease. I'm due to start my second attempt before xmas.

Best Wishes

Lisa


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Girls, I started all of my fertility treatment in the royal glam, had all of my tests done there etc... they're very lovely and the hospital is very nice as its still new.
I'm currently having FET after a failed IVF at IVF Wales and the staff and treatment schedules are great, everyone is totally on the ball but it is very busy there 
                                            Good luck Helen xxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Portia
I had IUI in IVF wales, cardiff.  I started privately to get myself on the list.  Even though my GP referred i still paid to start the process. Dr Evans (consultant) said i could choose IUI or IVF due to me having PCOS and no problem with DH.  I decided on IVF as success rate was worse with IUI.  I ended up having 1st cycle IUI as poor response to drugs.  All in all in took me 18months to have my first treatment from the date of my first appt.  They told me it would be a year but i think that was being optimistic.  Hope wherever you choose it goes well for you.
Jule


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,
We went on the nhs waiting list for IUI in October and had a phone call today to say we're near the top of the list and to attend the next preparation evening. We live in Cardiff too, so from our experience I'd say 5 months + for our LHB. We were led to believe we'd be able to start soon after the evening prep.  Getting excited now as we're new to all of this! ( my first post here too   )
Good luck.


----------

